# Good Budgie Book?



## Clow1988 (2 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I've previously owned budgies and the time has come for me to welcome another to the home.

I'm looking for a good book that covers all things budgie that me and my daughter can enjoy together (she's 9)

Does anyone have any recommendations please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest the two or you spend time together each day reading the stickies at the top of each of the forum sections.
You can read the budgie articles as well and determine which of them would be appropriate to share with her at this point in time.
The stickies and articles are going to give you all the information you need in order to give your future budgie the optimal care for its health and well-being.
Best wishes!*


----------



## Starbird (9 mo ago)

I looked for a book as well but didn't find anything ideal or current. I'm very happy to have found this forum and highly recommend exploring it thoroughly and regularly. I did buy this book: 
*Parrot Tricks: Teaching Parrots with Positive Reinforcement*
by Tani Robar


----------



## Aozane (Sep 23, 2021)

I can at least recommend _Games and House Design for Parakeets._ This one doesn’t cover everything regarding parakeet care, but does a good job of what it does cover. It has lots of pictures to show good examples of what it’s talking about, and has lots of DIY step-by-step instructions to make safe toys. It also has some training exercise instructions. It’s got an engaging and educational writing style.


----------

